# κάτι που αναγκαιεί/ πολλά που αναγκαιούν



## ilias (Oct 5, 2016)

Κατά καιρούς (και πάντως όχι τόσο συχνά) πέφτει το μάτι μου στο τριτοπρόσωπο αυτό ρήμα. Κάποια στιγμή είπα να το κοιτάξω στα λεξικά (ΛΚΕ, ΛΝΕ, ΧΛΝΕ), αλλά και στην πύλη της ελληνικής γλώσσας και στο lexigram (ακόμη και στο παρόν φόρουμ), χωρίς να ευοδωθούν οι προσδοκίες μου.

Οι απορίες μου, για την επίλυση των οποίων απευθύνομαι στους φίλους της Λεξιλογίας, είναι δύο:
Πρώτον, ποια η προέλευση του ρήματος αυτού; Υπήρχε π.χ. στα αρχαία ελληνικά αντίστοιχο ρήμα;
Δεύτερον, μήπως ο λόγος της μη συμπερίληψης αυτού του ρήματος στα πιο πάνω λεξικά είναι η σπάνια εμφάνισή του;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2016)

Γεια σου, Ηλία

Όχι, δεν είναι ρήμα της αρχαίας. Είναι νεότερο, αλλά της καθαρεύουσας. Επειδή είναι της καθαρεύουσας, δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια και γι' αυτό δεν θα το βρεις στα λεξικά. Χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ακόμα η μετοχή _αναγκαιούντα_.

Λήμματα θα βρεις στον μεγάλο Δημητράκο:

*αναγκαιώ -όω* νεώτ. είμαι αναγκαίος, απαραίτητος, λίαν χρήσιμος: επήρα μαζί μου ό,τι μου αναγκαιοί | *τα αναγκαιούντα*, τα χρειώδη.

Στον Πάπυρο:
*αναγκαιώ (-όω)* [αναγκαίος]
1. είμαι αναγκαίος, απαραίτητος, χρειάζομαι
2. (το ουδ. πληθ. τής μτχ. ενεστ. ως ουσ.) *τα αναγκαιούντα* τα απολύτως αναγκαία για τη ζωή, τα χρειώδη.

Στον Γεωργακά:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...exica/search.html?start=10&lq=αναγκαι&sin=all


----------



## ilias (Oct 5, 2016)

Γεια σου Νίκελ,

και ευχαριστώ για την διαφωτιστική απάντηση.

Πάντως όσοι αρέσκονται στην περιστασιακή, ή μη, χρήση της καθαρεύουσας εξακολουθούν ακόμη και σήμερα να το χρησιμοποιούν. Μία γρήγορη ανίχνευση στον γκούγκλη αρκεί για την ανεύρεση σχετικών παραδειγμάτων. Π.χ. στο μπλογκ του κ.Σαραντάκου βρήκα μία τέτοια περίπτωση (όχι του ιδίου).

Στον αντίποδα στέκεται η αλληλογραφία στις ΕΔ όπου η χρήση του _αναγκαιώ _είναι εκτεταμένη.


----------

